# مجموعة ملفات رائعة عن التصميم المكيانيكى



## engmmt (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميم وصلات الحام​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621539/CH-10.PDF.html​Screwed Joints​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621575/CH-11.PDF.html​Cotter Joints​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621589/CH-12.PDF.html​keys and coupling​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621641/CH-13.PDF.html​shafts​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621638/CH-14.PDF.html​levers​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621640/CH-15.PDF.html​Columns and Struts​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621639/CH-16.PDF.html​​Power screw​​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621642/CH-17.PDF.html​flat belt pulleys​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621808/CH-19.PDF.html​rolling contact bearing

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621809/CH-27.PDF.html​
springs
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621810/CH-23.PDF.html​flywheel

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621811/CH-22.PDF.html​
brakes
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621812/CH-25.PDF.html​
clutches
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621813/CH-24.PDF.html​chain drives

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621814/CH-21.PDF.html​sliding cotact bearing

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621815/CH-26.PDF.html​v-belt

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621816/CH-20.PDF.html​flat belt drives

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12621817/CH-18.PDF.html​


----------



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع Adobe Reader 10.0

يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر 
على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .
زيستخدم هذا البرنامج لاستعراض والبحث والطباعة من الكتب الالكترونية.















للتحميل اضغط 

هناااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك ,وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## frindly heart (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## engmmt (6 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يالغلآ و نفع بك

ولا حرمك الآجر , و في رعآية الله*​


----------



## نجاح القطان (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Mahmoud Asfour (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa.azooz (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم.جزاك الله خير .بصراحه الله ينور


----------



## en_oil (30 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا لك


----------



## moh.daowod (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم:75:


----------



## engmmt (2 أبريل 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------

